# Where oh where is April Jasmine?



## Jonathan (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello to all or if I'm lucky enough April Jasmine!

With the fresh thought of spring I am reminded of the beauty of the lovely April Jasmine who posted photos in the Wannabe's section. Now, I'm not sure how she never won but was just wondering if you still visit the site? Does anyone know of the whereabouts of April Jasmine? I'd love to hear from you and chat if you are out there. 


Cheers,
Jonathan


----------



## jack (Apr 11, 2006)

Please tell me this is a joke. This is bound to become a year-long flame war.

She's skinny now. Now you know. That's all.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

jack said:


> Please tell me this is a joke. This is bound to become a year-long flame war.
> 
> She's skinny now. Now you know. That's all.


At least it wasn't the  ''K'' word or the  ''b'' word...later


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi shyguy! April had wls back about 2-4 years ago, lost a great deal of weight, and hasn't been heard of in these parts for a good long time. Good thing we have so many other beautiful women at Dimensions, isn't it?? Just think of the list: AnnMarie, Big Cuties Cindy, Deidra, Heather, SuperMishe, Miss Stacie, Goddess Patty, Large and Lovely, The Bountiful Production ladies, and many others too numerous to mention. But I agree-April Jasmine was a lovely girl.....


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> Hi shyguy! April had wls back about 2-4 years ago, lost a great deal of weight, and hasn't been heard of in these parts for a good long time. Good thing we have so many other beautiful women at Dimensions, isn't it?? Just think of the list: AnnMarie, Big Cuties Cindy, Deidra, Heather, SuperMishe, Miss Stacie, Goddess Patty, Large and Lovely, The Bountiful Production ladies, and many others too numerous to mention. But I agree-April Jasmine was a lovely girl.....


Yep thats true...but you forgot to ad ''BBWPinUps'' ''Gaining Goddess'' ''Mandy Blake'' ''PINK'' ''DREAMLOVER BBW'' BBW Torie(she from Az ) ''JuggMaster'' ''DestinyBBW'' ''Brie Brown'' ''BBW Gwen'' and a hell of alot more were that came from are we spoiled or what...later


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 11, 2006)

Am I the only one who finds that sort of response irritating? It reminds me of going to a diner, ordering a coke, and getting pepsi: maybe it's all the same to _you_, but please have the decency to respect my stated preference.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 13, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Am I the only one who finds that sort of response irritating? It reminds me of going to a diner, ordering a coke, and getting pepsi: maybe it's all the same to _you_, but please have the decency to respect my stated preference.



Well, his post was answered - so I think they were just trying to clue him in on who might still be around for him to take a gander at. Clearly he's not to up on things if he's asking where she is. 

Need a cookie, tot?


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 13, 2006)

Not at the moment, but if the offer's still open in eight hours when I'll need something to keep me from keeling over at my desk I'll be much obliged.

I suppose you're right, anyone who'd post a message like that obviously isn't going to take five minutes to read today's posts on the paysite board and see who's still active, but still it seems impolite to me for someone to be so blunt about it.


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2006)

shy guy said:


> At least it wasn't the  ''K'' word or the  ''b'' word...later



What the fuck does this mean?


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

jack said:


> What the fuck does this mean?



References to two other lovely ladies who are no longer around, I think.


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2006)

Janet said:


> References to two other lovely ladies who are no longer around, I think.



Oh, geez. Thanks. I get it, now.


----------

